# A week in the life of Big Toppa and Little George.



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

*Saturday 8TH March.*

2.30 AM - I wake to the sound of George whimpering and biting at the sofa, I get up staggering about in the dark with wobbly legs and blurred eyes trying to get my coat and crocs on ..... George has a pee outside and I get do my best tired/enthusiastic praise voice.

3.30AM - I am lay on the sofa with Toppa wanting to sleep but George has other ideas, he is wide eyed still. A few times Toppa jumps off the sofa and stands over George as if to say 'Give it a rest Son, some of us are trying to sleep!' 
Finally George settles and sleeps... so I do too!

6.30AM - I wake up with George giving me a French kiss  ( I'm taping my mouth shut tonight!)
I pull him up onto the sofa and he cuddles into me and falls asleep.

7.30AM - I wake to George biting my fingers. I put him back on the floor, he settles and I drop off back to sleep.

8AM - We all wake up and I put Toppa and George in the garden for loo breaks while I get their breakfast ready.

We've had our breakfasts and pee's... what's next?









9AM - I carry George to the local pet shop for a spot of socialising.
He loved looking at the fish and was very alert, listening to the bubbling water and watching fish dart about.
He wasn't impressed with the small furries, he just buried his head into my neck and didn't want to know.
He saw a variety of people from old to babies in prams, but none of them came over to say 'hello'. Even the cashier seemed to be anti puppy!
On the way back we had to cut through the park, so I sat and had a rest on a bench and let George watch the goings on. He saw a young lad playing on the swings, an old lady who stopped for a chat and fuss, and her old Labrador who came over for a brief sniff before going back to rolling on his squeaky ball!

10AM - I placed George in the kitchen and left him with beds, blankets, toys. His treat ball and a stuffed Kong. Then me and Toppa set off for a puppy free run! HE thoroughly enjoyed himself 









10.45AM - we got back and peeped through the window to see how George was before walking in. He was just pottering about with his treat ball trying to get the goodies out!

After a brief play, lots of praise and a loo break. I ended up with two sleepy pups 

















12PM - Finally they wake up and it is straight out for loo break and some lunch!
Once food had settled, it was time for some play time in the garden......

George had fun trying to dig holes!









play ball!









pose!









Then they both had fun with a bit of bitey face!









...and ZOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMIES!!!









The afternoon was spent with me trying to work between puppy naps, loo breaks and play fighting!

6PM - Was tea time and to make sure I can get quality time and avoid any arguments over food, I decided to give Toppa his food in the kitchen while I worked with George in the front room, teaching him his sit and lay down. He did really well. I think I tried him with treats about 4 times and on the 5th/6th time with no treat just praise and he did them perfectly  but then he seemed to get bored... he just proved he knew how to do them... then refused, so not wanting to push him I didn't ask for more.
Then I put George into the Kitchen for his tea and Toppa came into the front room for some training. We just did the basics of sit, lay down, paw, bed, stay, come. He did well and I think he enjoyed being able to work with me with out a puppy hanging off his ears or mine for that matter lol

8PM - loo breaks and zoomies... why do dogs get zoomies at this time?

at about 9.30PM there will be one last loo break and a handful of kibble for Georges supper.

Then it will be sleepies time 

Night night everyone, see you tomorrow!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

The zoomies/naughtiness in the evening is probably because we aren't paying them any attention


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Awwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Roger Downes (Sep 17, 2013)

The words full of beans comes to mind by looks of Topper and George!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

rona said:


> The zoomies/naughtiness in the evening is probably because we aren't paying them any attention


I guess you are correct, how dare we try to have a bit of alone time!



Canine K9 said:


> Awwwwwwwwwww






Roger Downes said:


> The words full of beans comes to mind by looks of Topper and George!


That is probably a really good description of them lol Although thankfully the novelty of having a puppy around has worn off for Toppa, so he has calmed a little .... just a shame George doesn't know that!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Sunday 9th March

George went 11pm - 6.30am last night :thumbup1:

First up we had scrambled egg for breakfast! 
While one eats in the kitchen I give the other 1-1 in the front room.

Toppa nom noming...









While George is playing









Then George is nom noming...









While Toppa is playing... I didn't shake his head off, I promise... 









Then after all that, I let the play together! 









At lunchtime I took George out for some socialising! The street was full of young Children, from 3 years to 8 years and George meet them all. The Children were calm and gentle and George was relaxed. At one point he seemed to want to join them playing!
He also met a few grown ups and loved the attention 
I carried him to the local park again and sat with him on the bench, he watched some teenage boys kicking a ball about, and he was really keen to get to them, or their ball anyway!

When I got back home, I set him up in the kitchen with all he needed and then without word I set off on Toppas walk!

















Toppa had a good run round for about an hour then we returned home. Again we checked through the window to see what George was up to before we went in. He was fast asleep :thumbup1: He hadn't even touched his treat ball or kong.... I think meeting Children tired him out!

I had to shower Toppa because he was filthy and had rolled in something stinky. So while Toppa was sunbathing/drying in the kitchen, I had some 1-1 with George in the front room.... I though it would be a good time to do a bit of grooming.









Before I knew it, it was past one and I had loads to get on with. So the rest of the day was pretty typical stuff... me running about like a headless chicken basically, with Children, cooking, housework etc

This evening will be just as busy, who ever said Sunday was a day of rest???

See you all tomorrow!


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

He certainly looks at home  And oh my, that last photo from today of George :001_wub:


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Today has been super busy, so didn't get much done with Toppa and George, and even less photos to share on here, sorry. Just tried to snap a few pics of the main unseen things, to have a variety of photos for the thread :thumbsup:

George was up at 4am for a loo break and then he slept through until about 7am.

Out at the local bench checking out all the local dogs this morning.... we only had one dog come over to give George a sniff. George went mental and wriggled out my arms, so I let him stand like this to watch other dogs instead.








It is getting difficult to carry him, not so much because he is heavy, but because he is awkward :lol: roll on vaccinations!

Then Toppa got his walk, because I was busy today he only got an on lead walk around the local park. But we practised some sit/stays and hoped to greet other dogs, but we didn't come across any.









We had a bit of play time midday. Toppa is acting a bit out of character. Normally he would dive at the chance to play, but is acting very cautious around George.
I normally have a teddy in each hand and play tug with both. Trying to get Toppa to play tug with George. But as you can see... that wont happen over night!









Toppa loves sunbathing and while I was play tugging with George in one hand... I managed to snap a pic of Toppa sunbathing with cosy with the other hand. I do hope you are all enjoying my efforts so you can take a peek into the pups lives :lol:









I had to go out to work later in the afternoon, so got George settled things in the kitchen again and before he looked up from his treat ball... I quickly left!









When I got back I immediately got them out in the garden for some play time and leg stretching. 








But the batteries in my camera died and this was the only pic I got...


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

*Tuesday 11th March*

OMG, George did not sleep last night, both me and Toppa got up looking worse for wear, wishing we could go back to bed and actually sleep!
When we got up, George turned into a lunatic, he was over tired and happy to see us. Toppa told him off straight away and then I had to make his scrambled egg with George hanging off my jeans growling in sheer excitement.
It was a crazy old morning to say the least!

Morning loo break.... 









Early morning I carried George to the local park bench and sat to do a spot of doggie/people watching. Then I took Toppa out over the big fields so he could get a good run about.

Later in the morning I decided to do some training.
With George I am teaching name-focus/position changes and recalls.
No photos of name-focus, as I think thumbling about with a camera would distract him massively.

Sit - he knows this one well









Down - he knows this one, but sometimes goes into a play bow instead :lol:









His stand is a work in progress. 
Recall is hit and miss without Toppa and non existent with Toppa.

After the brief training, we go into play mode 

Er, you have the wrong 'toy' George!









Rolling about..... please look beyond the mess... I have a puppy!









Then I did some training with Toppa...

Sit 









Dowwww...... GEORGE!!! INCOMING!!!!!









I tried a bit of two dog training....

STAY!

























I tried to get on with some work after the dogs were seen to....
Then I sacrificed my lunchtime so I could take George to the pet shop for socialising. He got a car ride with my elderly neighbours and their jack Russell, as they were going to the pet shop too! My neighbours have convinced me that George is in fact a german shepherd 

In the afternoon we had nap time.....

















And in the evening we had some playtime in the back garden...

































Did a bit more training and playing in the evening too.

George is fast asleep around my feet and Toppa has opted for a snooze on the sofa.


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Lovely photos. Looks like Toppa and George have had a fun few days. George is just one beautiful puppy.


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

UhOh, I just realised that I haven't taken photos today  so you will have to make do with an essay instead  Then I will treat you all to random pics from days gone by.

*Wednesday 12th March*

The highlights were..... 
I gave George a newspaper to shred whilst I Was sorting out Children for school this morning... he really seemed to enjoy it!

I took George to the local park bench first thing, but it was soo foggy, we couldn't really do any doggy/people watching. Poor George was shaking (not sure if cold or worried about the mysterious fog), so I kept it short and sweet.

Toppa got to have an hours run off lead over the muddy fields. After Toppas walk, I put him in the kitchen to dry off while I had 1-1 time with George.

I did some more training, George is now getting the hang of position changes .. sit - down - stand. He can do them all with treats/lures. And is 50/50 without a treat, but hand cues. 90/10 with nothing on offer :lol:

Recalls are good when his on his own.
Focus - name is really good with a treat, or when he is calm.

After we did some training and play time, I then cuddled up with him on the sofa... we both fell asleep  
I think all the lack of sleep has caught up with me!

It was lunchtime when I woke up and George was just lay across my lap with legs in the air, sleep woofing.
I quickly let them both out for a loo break and they got some tuna for lunch mmmm I think Toppa is enjoying all this extra food with a pup around. 
Then I carried George to the local corner shop, he got to meet a nice friendly lady and got a bit jumpy when he heard a bus going round a corner. Seemed to spook him a little.

Back home, I let them both play out in the sunshine for a little while. Then everyone settled while I had to get on with work.

Children came home from school, my friend dropped Chiq off and I let George come to answer the door with me. He dived out the door to greet her 

Then it was tea time and play time again. Did some more training with George. 
Looking at him today, I think his body is having a growth spurt, but not his head. Bless... it just looks so tiny against his big fluffy body.

I am going to try to remember about photos tomorrow. I am sorry, I think I was just so tired with puppy brain......

Right now George is in time out in the kitchen, because he went bat sh!t with Toppa in a mega one sided play fight! Toppa wasn't happy, he was trying to sleep under a warm radiator and have lazy time..... once George settles I will bring him back out and try again. He normally settles after a brief stint in the kitchen, then sleeps with Toppa, rather than trying to chew his cheeks off :w00t:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

He really is a cracking pup, and Toppas adorable too. So glad that they seem such good Buddies and really seem to be enjoying each others company.


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Just remembered I filmed George earlier. How do I upload videos?


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

sailor said:


> Just remembered I filmed George earlier. How do I upload videos?


Same as photos. Upload it to photobucket/flicr etc whatever you use, and then post the link 

Looking forward to seeing it! Can't get enough of your boys.


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

*Thursday 14th March*

(forgot to put these up yesterday  so quickly doing it now whilst George its breakfast and Toppa is curled up fast asleep.... and kids are yet to stir!

Early morning.... I didn't chew the shoe... neither did I? No body knows who chewed it!








(this is actually a shoe they are allowed to chew on, I still wear them to keep them smelling like feet - which is what I think dogs like!)

George went on yet another frosty early morning walk.









Bit of early morning playtime.... why is it always around my feet though?

















Toppa walk!
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=415887265214314 *<< VIDEO LINK*

























Back home, while Toppa dried off in the kitchen and rested (away from pupy teeth) I did some more training/playing with George... and today he got to meet a big parsnip!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=415886365214404&saved *< VIDEO LINK*

















Then Toppa and George were back together... they played for a little while, then both chilled sunbathing. So I managed to get some work done!









A bit later they got to play in the back garden and Toppa finally got the hang of tuggie!


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

George looks as if hes grown more  they look like they have great fun together


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

new westie owner said:


> George looks as if hes grown more  they look like they have great fun together


I was thinking the same thing on Thursday morning.
I remember looking at him and thinking he had literally grown an inch over night.
At this rate, I wouldn't be surprised if Toppa could run under him next week!


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

sailor said:


> I was thinking the same thing on Thursday morning.
> I remember looking at him and thinking he had literally grown an inch over night.
> At this rate, I wouldn't be surprised if Toppa could run under him next week!


Not be little george for long by looks of things  coming on a treat


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Loving Toppa and Georges week :thumbup:

Toppa is so good natured, he doesn't seen to mind sharing anything 

How long is it going to be before George is on foot?
I think you will be getting a bad back soon, with all that weight he's gaining


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

rona said:


> Loving Toppa and Georges week :thumbup:
> 
> Toppa is so good natured, he doesn't seen to mind sharing anything
> 
> ...


George is getting his first vaccine this morning. While I am there I will ask when George can go on foot. 
Worse case scenario I will be looking into back braces and/or a buggy!

Toppa is being so good. Sometimes he looks at me as if to say... 'Help!' ... and there's George in the background bouncing off the walls with puppy zoomies :lol:


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

The vet said a month, I nearly fainted.

I can only imagine how much George will grow in a month :lol: (extremely nervous laugh)


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

*Friday 14th March* 
(sorry if some photos are massive, I have no idea why that happened or how to change it)

Little George had his Vet appointment today!
So he had to come with me on the school run, then we would make our way to the vets.
First he got a bus ride to the school to see my Daughter off, then we had to catch another bus into town and walk through the town to get the vets.

In Town after he had his jabs, he was very curious and got to see loads of people.









On the bus home feeling very sleepy.









Back home and it was straight into the garden for a leg stretch and loo break!









He didn't last long though ZZZzzzZZZZzzzzZZZZZ 









And Toppa..... waiting for his long awaited walk! He is such a patient little guy, he just gets cosy and waits, whilst STARING!









Finally he gets his walk and then he poses beautifully for a photo 









But the posing soon stops, when we both suddenly realise ... I FORGOT THE TREATS!  Such disappointment in his little face 









The rest of the walk consisted of this....

























And when we got home from the walk, it continued in the back garden....









... and little George joined in too...









Late afternoon there was some brotherly love.... 









Then I was off out shopping and came back with a weeks worth of grub for the pups..... George want's to eat it all RIGHT NOW!









That's better...


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

OMG I think I'm in love with George! I feel for you carrying him around- I think I'll be making lots of use of the puppy carrier I've borrowed for mine!


----------

